# When squatters are your best neighbors..



## popasquatter (Jul 12, 2013)

This is a news story on our squat and the upcoming auction on it.. we need all the help we can get!
http://citypaper.net/Blogs/Squatters-PHA-is-about-to-auction-our-home/


----------



## Tude (Jul 12, 2013)

Troubling news all over for that  Crossing my fingers on this!!! Good luck with this!


----------

